# In loving memory of Connor July 15, 2015 - August 29,2020



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I'm still crying and emotional. He was only 5 years and collapsed the day before. I took him to emergency care and was misdiagnosed. Went to the breeder and she and I we went to her vet specialist 4 hours away to find out it was much worse and not what was diagnosed. He was having issues breathing and there was a larger long tumor in his liver. His platelets were way below normal and surgery was a death sentence. I didn't want to see him be put to sleep. I'm not a coward I just don't want to see the betrayal in his eyes. He came into the specialist all happy to travel and see new people. He was wagging his tail. The breeder was so nice to me. She followed and answered any questions, and said I will get you an adult when you are ready. I don't know if I will ever be ready. I see him everywhere in my condo. I blink and the corner of my eye I see him. He was a good boy who only showered me with love. I'm holding his sister. I don't even know if she knows he is gone.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss and your shock and heartbreak. I wish I had something to offer you, some words to make you feel better. Please take some comfort in the love and quality of life you gave him, he knew he was loved. His breeder sounds like a quality human, I'm glad you had her support. Thinking of you.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I'm just frustrated Nolefan. Why didn't the blood work that was done a month ago on his annual check up. My brother tells me constantly that my dogs are treated better then myself.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Five years is way too young for something like this.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Sorry this all happened yesterday. Why didn't the blood work done a month ago pick it up on his annual check up.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss! This must be a huge shock for you. There are always questions we ask ourselves and the vets. I did, when my beautiful Maya passed away! You have given her lots of love and care. Please take care of yourself!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss...these creatures are so hard to lose! We lost two or ours last year, and it took us a while to get on with life. 

Take your time to grieve, take time to remember the precious times you had with your Connor. You may even want to write down your specific happy memories. In time we tend to forget some of these wonderful times. As time passes these memories will help you realize that Connor is not really gone, he is right their in your mind and he will be their forever. 

God Bless....


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks all. I remember coming here for the first time to research a golden. I never imagined that this would happen. I only remember how I over looked or took for granted his love. He gave it freely and to the end he grinned and wagged his tail.


----------



## Sunshine Sister (Aug 15, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. xoxo


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the sorrow and loneliness you are going through without your best friend by your side. An oncologist I talked to pointed at all the animals awaiting chemotherapy and said you would never know how sick they are if you looked at just their blood work. She explained that the blood counts can come back in perfect ranges yet the animal is on the precipice of life or death.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

JDandBigAm and Leah thank you guys for your support. I just had a huge argument with the vet who didn't catch last month. I know you should vent out but all the info and paper works show nothing. She admitted to messing up and not to sound crazy. She said that there was a mass but no cancer symptoms. My question is why didn't even offer to x ray it. I would have paid for it. Mass equals scared equal take my money.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

ckshin05 said:


> JDandBigAm and Leah thank you guys for your support. I just had a huge argument with the vet who didn't catch last month. I know you should vent out but all the info and paper works show nothing. She admitted to messing up and not to sound crazy. She said that there was a mass but no cancer symptoms. My question is why didn't even offer to x ray it. I would have paid for it. Mass equals scared equal take my money.


I am very sorry and highly shocked about both sudden & early departure of your boy.
You are definitely right to be angry. Having a mass benign / or malign , it shall be removed if the blood values permit it and sometimes we artifically stabilize & raise the blood values the patient just to give it a try. And that's always an option & risk of course.This is in my opinion not a misdiagnosis. A vet or a doctor can always misdiagnose. It happens. There are soo many diseases on which we everyday find something new about. However, in this case I would not even call it "misdiagnosis". I would only call it crossing the line and making presumptions as a vet / doctor on which he is not specialized t. Connor had difficulty breathing which is very common with masses on the spleen & liver.and an urgency.This will not bring Connor back but will help other future victims if you share your story not only with us but on a wider spectrum who knows or works with the mentioned vet. You have done everything for Connor and your last service to him would be warn others in behalf of Connor to save his friends.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Peri29,

I will be talking to the vets corporate office tomorrow. I thought I was purchasing the best for all my dogs and it’s a failure.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

ckshin05 said:


> Peri29,
> 
> I will be talking to the vets corporate office tomorrow. I thought I was purchasing the best for all my dogs and it’s a failure.


I have been thinking the same for most of my dogs.At the end, all the mess made me aswell study Holistics.Science & Nature has no limits. I guess it all depends how much egocentric the vet is or not.What sometimes they miscalculate is that " I do not know" or "I am not sure " or " I would suggest you to see also such such specialist" creates though more credibility, sympathy and trust by the patient.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Peri29 said:


> I have been thinking the same for most of my dogs.At the end, all the mess made me aswell study Holistics.Science & Nature has no limits. I guess it all depends how much egocentric the vet is or not.What sometimes they miscalculate is that " I do not know" or "I am not sure " or " I would suggest you to see also such such specialist" creates though more credibility, sympathy and trust by the patient.


 I was talking to my brother about your post. He lost his boxer in February. He went to a private practice who referred him out to neurologist for his dog. He was given options to try and fix the issue before it reached dire straights. I wasn't even given the option. I was only given faith in a degree that obviously this vet took for granted. When I argued with her she started say that the very low platelet count is due to blood being pooling over somewhere. She was siding with the emergency care who didn't even do a thorough quick scan. There was no shaved fur, which shocked the specialist hospital I went to to get a thorough diagnoses and hopefully a surgery that would save Connor's life. It turned out that these so called doctors were so inept that a small town specialist doctor who did a thorough x ray and ultrasound found the issue. But it was to late the platelet count was to low. As for platelets not forming and the count is off does not mean it is pooling somewhere. It could be anemia or heaven for bid cancer.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

ckshin05 said:


> I was talking to my brother about your post. He lost his boxer in February. He went to a private practice who referred him out to neurologist for his dog. He was given options to try and fix the issue before it reached dire straights. I wasn't even given the option. I was only given faith in a degree that obviously this vet took for granted. When I argued with her she started say that the very low platelet count is due to blood being pooling over somewhere. She was siding with the emergency care who didn't even do a thorough quick scan. There was no shaved fur, which shocked the specialist hospital I went to to get a thorough diagnoses and hopefully a surgery that would save Connor's life. It turned out that these so called doctors were so inept that a small town specialist doctor who did a thorough x ray and ultrasound found the issue. But it was to late the platelet count was to low. As for platelets not forming and the count is off does not mean it is pooling somewhere. It could be anemia or heaven for bid cancer.


I am once more very very sorry. My girl was also anemic eventhough the mass on her spleen was benign.You did what you could do for Connor but "the ignorant are ignorant of their ignorance"


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Peri29 said:


> I am once more very very sorry. My girl was also anemic eventhough the mass on her spleen was benign.You did what you could do for Connor but "the ignorant are ignorant of their ignorance"


Thanks Peri


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beloved Connor. No matter how and when they leave us, we are never prepared. As you said, the circumstances made it even harder to understand. Do whatever you feel is right and know you have our support. You were a wonderful companion to Connor. He knew how much you loved him. Take care of yourself.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Sholt. I am talking to the vet services and. the emergency care. I want answers. I'm taking Darla which is my older golden to another vet. The clinic private practice has been known to be very thorough. I went to my current one that basically was negligent because it was convent and close by. That will not happen with my only golden girl. She has an appointment Wednesday for full blood panel and examination.


----------

